# New GT Ruckus DJ



## mamoi (Jul 25, 2004)

Here's a pic (not the best) of the new GT Ruckus DJ in spanky gold, also their freeride version in a nice met blue.














Can post specs later if wanted.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

GT looks like they're starting to pull themselfs up. for 2006 I absolutly loved the ruckus UF. I think it even has a euro BB. plus the duro fork at 80mm was decient. that was a solid DJ/park bike for the price. the blue one looks like a ruckus AM that would be a cool rig.


----------



## scr1be (May 16, 2005)

wow. they look pretty decent.

i'm not a huge biker, but i remember back when GT was really popular. i think those were during the bmx days with the interceptor/performer and such. but all i heard about was GT (and redline/mongoose etc).

now i just hear specialized/trek/giant/gary fisher.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

too bad those frames look so ****ing convoluted.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

mamoi said:


> View attachment 187251
> 
> .


Is there a reason the seatstays go all the way up to the headtube ?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

double post


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

How awkward


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

You can sure tell Billy ain't designing them anymore.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

it looks like so much unneccesary tubing/weight... just to keep the old trademark triangle around or something... it might have been cooler if they put on the old GT/Dyno foot platform at the seattube junction, just for handlebar surfing.


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

saw a 2006 ruckus DJ with a busted down tube and cracked top tube yesterday. both cracks looked like they started right at those fat and pointy gussets...what a surprise.


----------



## P1man151 (Jun 21, 2006)

frame is ugly....but other than that, it doesnt look too bad for a GT


----------

